# Barnstaple Western Bypass



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

The new Barnstaple Western Bypass and Downstream Bridge was opened today, 23rd. May.

No more traffic jams in Barnstaple :!: :!: :!: (and pigs might fly) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

but what about braunton ??


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Barnstaple Byepass*

Braunton is not important, I live in Barnstaple. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

it is if you go though b/stable to bypass it to get to woolacoombe and i/ve been doing just that for the 17 years


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Well I'm glad about Barnstable as it might just entice us down to Putsborough for a bit of sea. Traffic usually puts us off...

Cheers for letting us know.


----------

